# Newbie: BFD not turning on



## tor_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi
I got the 1124P a few months ago, but never got to set it up. Finally got time this weekend to try it out. I made all the connections and started the calibrations yesterday (Saturday). When I went back this morning to continue the calibrations, I noticed that the power switch was on. I turned it off and then on, but it won't turn on again. I hear the pop in the SW, so it seems to be getting power, but the LED won't come on. 

Did I kill it by keeping it on last night or am I missing something?

Thanks - Anil.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> so it seems to be getting power, but the LED won't come on


So the entire display and all LED's are off?



> Did I kill it by keeping it on last night or am I missing something?


No, most people leave the BFD on continually to avoid that annoying bump of the sub at turn on.

Sounds like a fault. Can you return it?

brucek


----------



## tor_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, the entire display is off, none of the LEDs are on.

I probably can't return it, since it has been almost 4mos since I got it from zZounds even though I just opened it. :sad2:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Yes, the entire display is off, none of the LEDs are on.


I would probably remove the top cover and reseat the connectors on the single cable that connects the backboard and the front panel board. Be sure the power is unplugged before you do it. There's a decent chance that's the fault.

brucek


----------



## tor_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Will try that and report back.

Thanks much, Brucek.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with the one I received. Actually - it powers on sometimes, and after sitting for a couple minutes/seconds powers off and then wont come on for a while. I noticed that shaking it/turning it around and upside down did produce a blip of power. Maybe it is just a faulty connection. Did you get a chance to try that yet? If it works let me know, I'll crack mine open instead of sending it back. On that note, B&H has been great in the RMA process, I just havent sent it yet. I figure I won't if I don't need to maybe


----------



## tor_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Bruckek,
I opened the top cover. The front panel connectors are real tight and there is not much room there to use your hand to pull it out and re-seat it. So I just used a finger to push all the connectors both on the display and the circuit board. Put the plug in and the display sprang to life. So it seems to be some loose connection somewhere. 

Thanks for the pointer!

Maxx - you should try the same and see if it works.

- Anil.


----------

